# Hayling mini meet - Sat 24th Oct



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2015)

Got about 4 spaces for a Saturday afternoon game followed by a curry straight afterwards. Let me know if you fancy it  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Put me down at the moment mate :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice one Phil, be good to catch up


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry Gordon, it's captains drive in on that Saturday. Then hockey afterwards if I'm lucky.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2015)

Family and football calendars look free, so stick me down please! :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2015)

Piece said:



			Family and football calendars look free, so stick me down please! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you bringing that red hot putter again? If so, you better be on my team!!


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Are you bringing that red hot putter again? If so, you better be on my team!!  

Click to expand...

Yup, she's still in the under used bag!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd like to come along please Gordon. 99.9% sure I can actually make it this time!
Definitely no football clash as we're playing Sunday against some second rate north west outfit...


----------



## Three (Sep 23, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Definitely no football clash as we're playing Sunday against some second rate north west outfit...

Click to expand...

Careful, they might have a decent manager by then...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2015)

Myself
Wookie
Piece
Sainthacker
Phil
Slasher Nash

Waiting for confirmation from Merv79 and the lovely Louise


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2015)

At least 1 space still available for this as Merv can't make if, any takers?


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			At least 1 space still available for this as Merv can't make if, any takers?
		
Click to expand...

When are you going to arrange one of these days when I am not on holiday ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			When are you going to arrange one of these days when I am not on holiday ?

Click to expand...

Are *you* blaming *me* because *you* have too many holidays? 

Anyway, I thought you would have got the hint by now   :ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Are *you* blaming *me* because *you* have too many holidays? 

Anyway, I thought you would have got the hint by now   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 I just have my fair share.

After being beaten by me and Smiffy round Hayling I can understand why you wouldn't want me playing.:ears:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2015)

Can you provisionally pencil me in Gordon and I'll confirm when I'm back from holiday? That assumes wookie can put up with me twice in a week........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2015)

Myself
Wookie
Piece
Sainthacker
Phil
Slasher Nash
Blue in Munich

Long time no see Rich, be good to catch up  


7 of us now, space for 1 more  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2015)

I would love to play as Hayling is a superb track and you sometimes meet some nice people down there.
Unfortunately I am working.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2015)

Myself
Wookie
Piece
Sainthacker
Phil
Slasher Nash
Blue in Munich
Johnnydee


All 8 spaces filled, anyone want to go down as reserve?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry Gordon due to a swap in shifts for my Winter League Partner i have to play a winter league match on this day now so wont be able to make it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2015)

No problem Phil, thanks for letting me know  :thup:


I've texted a mate but not heard back yet so may be one more space going if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2015)

A little bump for this as there may be one space if anyone else is interested or if someone wants to bring a mate along? I'll know in the next day or so for sure.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 19, 2015)

I would of liked to but busy that day


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2015)

All places now taken, will look to fix up another one this side of Christmas.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 24, 2015)

waterproofs packed but HOPEFULLY won't be needed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			waterproofs packed but HOPEFULLY won't be needed! 

Click to expand...

So it was your fault then Slasher!!  

Thanks to Gordon for organising, Matt, Johnny & Simon for the company, the Pompey fans & the prevailing wind for annoying Sainthacker  and a welcome to Johnny; first forum meet and first links course. Very enjoyable day out on a lovely track in great company.  Just a shame about the football result.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 24, 2015)

As Richard says. A great day with great company on a great course. Nice to meet you all and to finally prove to myself that there are actual people behind the avatars 

Simon, Richard and Matt were top chaps to go round with as were Paul, Paul and John in the clubhouse.

Big thanks to Gordon for organising an excellent day, with cracking sausage baps and a brilliant Ruby Murray to finish.

My first forum outing and hopefully there'll be many more to come.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 24, 2015)

Great Day - just a shame that the heavens opened on the 18th - the top and cap I took off when I came in were still soaked 4 hours later when i got home. The "other four" must have been absolutely drenched after spending an extra half hour on the links . My golf was as bad Chelsea's form or the predictability of mourinho blaming someone other than his team if they lose! I thought John was going to walk it after having circa 14 points after 6 but the wheels gradually fell off - and Paul started smoking his drives towards the end of the round showing the recent 3-shot cut is the start of a few more. Gordon was Mr steady and lost out by one to Mat's 36. Good company, good golf course, crap golf and a good curry - a winning formula :swing:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 25, 2015)

Great day out, except for the rain coming up the 18th. It came down so hard and suddenly that it was useless even trying to get waterproofs out. My first time at Hayling and it didn't disappoint, a superb course that you really need to think your way around. Thanks to Gordon and Simon for hosting and also to Paul, John and Gordon for good company and cracking banter!



Blue in Munich said:



			the Pompey fans & the prevailing wind for annoying Sainthacker 

Click to expand...

Its easy to go off people you know....


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 25, 2015)

Chin up Richard.....:whoo: Swansea and Watford are not "uncatchable" in the medium term :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Its easy to go off people you know....

Click to expand...

Nah, you'd have had to have liked me in the first place to go off me!! :ears:

Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			Chin up Richard.....:whoo: Swansea and Watford are not "uncatchable" in the medium term :rofl:






Click to expand...

The only teams we look like catching in the medium term are in the North Eastâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nah, you'd have had to have liked me in the first place to go off me!! :ears:

Good luck this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 25, 2015)

Ten minutes after yesterday's deluge of biblical proportions. And we were so close to making it home and dry too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad everyone had a really good time, always nice to catch up with old friends and make new ones. Don't think I have ever gone from bone dry to totally drenched in less than 1 hole!  

Simon and I will look to arrange another one probably just after Christmas and we look forward to welcoming you back to Hayling


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Glad everyone had a really good time, always nice to catch up with old friends and make new ones. Don't think I have ever gone from bone dry to totally drenched in less than 1 hole!  

Simon and I will look to arrange another one probably just after Christmas and we look forward to welcoming you back to Hayling  

Click to expand...

Blooming great day on the southern links! Superb company around the course from Rich, Simon and Johnny, and some tasty golf tucked in there too! Hayling was in decent nick and lovely greens; even a biblical downpour near the end didnt spoilt it. Little did i know that the last putt on the 18th was to win the day (after a <forum distance> drive ).... Day finished off the a tidy curry with a great bunch of lads. Oh, and great win for Watford at Stoke :whoo:

Thanks to Gordon and Simon, my playing partners, plus the guys in the other group. See you soon.


----------

